# PC will nicht mehr - Monitor bleibt schwarz



## sweepy (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte folgende Frage zu einem PC "Compaq Presario":
- Motherboard ATX MSI 6368 Version 5.0
- Intel Celeron 1,2 Ghz Prozessor 
- Netzteil FSP250-60GTA

Dieser Rechner fror nach knapp zwei problemlosen Jahren plötzlich immer wieder unvermittelt ein, i.d.R. nicht reproduzierbar. Neuinstallationen, Plattentausch, sowie Benchmark-/CPU-/RAM-Tests ließen nichts als eindeutig fehlerhaft eingrenzen! In der Folge wurde der PC zunächst nicht mehr benutzt.

Nun wollte ich nach einigen Wochen einen Wiederbelebungsversuch starten, doch der (auf Eingangs erwähnte Komponenten + RAM-Riegel reduzierte) PC will nun (fast) gar nicht mehr:

- Ein-/Ausschalter bzw. LEDs funktionieren
- Netzteil- und CPU-Lüfter laufen 
- LEDs auf Keyboard blinken beim Einschalten
- Festpl. (sofern rangehängt) läuft nicht mehr, wenn mit MB verbunden
- es ertönt kein einziger Piepton
- aber der Monitor (geht mit anderem PC) bleibt völlig schwarz!

Die Vermessung des Netzteils zeigte, dass die Ausgangsspannungen mitunter deutlich außerhalb (unter) den erlaubten Toleranzbereichen liegen, v.a. bei den 12 V Soll waren es etwa nur 10 V. Doch auch ein anderes Netzteil, das gute Spannungen liefert, brachte den PC leider nicht wieder zum Laufen - ebensowenig ein CMOS Clear per Jumper.

Nun bleiben eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard selbst oder der Prozessor übrig, denen äußerlich nichts anzusehen ist: 
- Können die zu niedrigen Spannungen etwas zerstört haben?
- Sollte ein Motherboard auch ohne CPU laufen oder piepsen?
- Kann ich die Ursache noch weiter eingrenzen?

Habe ich die Möglichkeit, den Prozessor und das MB einzeln zu testen? 

Danke!


----------



## alois (13. Oktober 2004)

Evtl. hat auch die Grafikkarte etwas abbekommen, das würde erklären warum nichts passiert und der POST nicht kommt.


----------



## sweepy (13. Oktober 2004)

die GraKa ist leider onboard und kann wohl auch nicht deaktiviert werden...


----------



## alois (13. Oktober 2004)

Die üblichen Billigsysteme, wahrscheinlich ist auch der Prozessor festgelötet? 
Sagt der PC denn gar nichts? Also keine akustischen Signale per PC-Speaker?


----------



## sweepy (13. Oktober 2004)

alois hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich ist auch der Prozessor festgelötet?


nein 



			
				alois hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sagt der PC denn gar nichts? Also keine akustischen Signale per PC-Speaker?


nein, gar nichts (siehe oben)


----------



## alois (13. Oktober 2004)

Dann ist wahrscheinlich der Prozessor oder das MoBo platt, was sagen die anderen Leser?


----------



## da_ruler00 (14. Oktober 2004)

denke es genauso


----------



## sweepy (14. Oktober 2004)

Danke an alle, die sich hier evtl. Gedanken gemacht haben - der PC funktioniert seit gestern wieder! Durch Recherche im Internet und Tipps aus diversen Foren, wurde ich darauf aufmerksam, dass mitunter qualitativ schlechte Elkos auf diversen Boards verarbeitet wurden. Zwei davon (leicht gebläht) fand ich auf dem Motherboard. Nach deren Austausch (gut, eine Bastelkiste zu haben) war alles wieder OK.

Weiterführende Links:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/34989
http://www.heise.de/ct/aktuell/meldung/34988
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=39115


----------

